# Aale retten !!!



## paling (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle Freunde des Fischfanges,was haltet Ihr von einem freiwilligen Verzicht des Aalangelns,da es eigentlich fast schon zu spät ist um diesen wunderbaren und schmackhaften Fisch noch zu retten.(Ursache dafür sind nicht wir Angler sondern hauptsächlich die Glasaalfischer an den Küsten des Atlantiks)Ich wohne in Holland und bei uns ist es seit Januar verboten Aale zu entnehmen,selbst die Berufsfischer haben von Oktober-Dezember Fangverbot.Rettet den Aal,ich hoffe das die deutschen Verbände und die Regierung endlich Druck bei der EU machen sonst kennen meine Urenkel den Aal nur noch von Büchern und Filmen


----------



## Freddy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ok, unterstützt!

Ich esse übrigens auch keinen Thunfisch mehr, sollte man sich aus dem selben Grund auch verkneifen.


----------



## JimiG (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@paling
Tja das wäre ja alles schön und gut aber wie du selber schreibst haben die Fischer ein Entnahmeverbot von Oktober bis Dezember in  NL und genau da fängt das Problem an. 

"Weshalb sollen wir denn auf das Aalangeln ganzjährig verzichten, wenn doch die Fischer nur kurze Zeit verzichten müssen?" werden viele sagen und ich kanns auch niemanden verdenken. 
Denn die Frage ist doch wer mehr Aal entnimmt. Die Angler oder die Fischer und holen denn die Fischer nicht mehr Aale in der verbliebenen Zeit raus um den wirtschaftlichen Verlust auszugleichen? Was bringt es denn hier eine Gruppe zu sperren, während die andere Gruppe die den größeren Posten an Aalen verwertet nur mit kleinen Einschränkungen weitermachen kann? Solche Fragen werden sich viele Leute stellen, wenn sie das hier lesen. Die Antworten weist du ja selber. 
Somit frage ich mich, was ein freiwilliger Verzicht zur Rettung des Aales beitragen kann. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das die Fischer das dann auch tun denn bei denen hängt viel von den Einnahmen durch den Aal ab.


Nein, Nein nötig ist da ein knallhartes Eingreifen der EU, welches nicht nur uns Anglern sondern auch den Fischern eine Entnahme verbietet und das ganzjährig. Das sollte auch das Abfischen der Glasaale betreffen und natürlich streng überwacht werden.


----------



## Freddy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Alles leider richtig, dennoch sollte man natürlich bei sich selbst anfangen.

Ausserdem ging es dem Trööt-Ersteller wohl auch darum, eine Lobby zu schaffen, ihr wisst ja alle, welche wirtschaftliche Macht die "Hobby-" Angler haben. Wenn sich alle organisieren könnten (leider sehr utopisch), könnte man auch Druck ausüben. Aber ist ja ein altes Thema...


----------



## allrounder13 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@jimiG

Genau,meine Meinung.

der Fang von Aalen muss allen verboten werden.
Nur so kann man sie retten.

Luki


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

MAn sollte die Forschung ,wie sie sich vermehren vorantreiben und den Massenfang von Glassaalen und den BEtrieb von Wasserkraftwerken ein für alle mal verbieten..nur so geht das!Die Angler fangen jawohl nur ein Minimum...das meite geht bei Fischerbooten und Wasserkraftwerken drauf....!


----------



## JimiG (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Freddy schrieb:


> Alles leider richtig, dennoch sollte man natürlich bei sich selbst anfangen.
> 
> Ausserdem ging es dem Trööt-Ersteller wohl auch darum, eine Lobby zu schaffen, ihr wisst ja alle, welche wirtschaftliche Macht die "Hobby-" Angler haben. Wenn sich alle organisieren könnten (leider sehr utopisch), könnte man auch Druck ausüben. Aber ist ja ein altes Thema...



Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 
Aber um selbst ein gutes Beispiel abzugeben werde ich im nächsten Jahr auch darauf verzichten.


----------



## prignitz_angler (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Von mir aus kann das Aal ganzjährig geschont sein 

Dann is Ruhe auf den Buhnen :m


----------



## Rhxnxr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

persönlich geh ich schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das ein Fangverbot für Angler nun noch viel bringt.
Da man weiterhin Glasaale vor den Küsten fängt und auch *immer noch *Flüsse vergewaltigt werden, wird der Aal über kurz oder lang aussterben.


----------



## kgbbg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

....man sollte erstmal denen auf die Finger klopfen, die den Glasaal bereits im Golfstrom abfangen und für teuer Geld nach Fernost zum Schlürfen verscherbeln! 
1972 wurden allein vor der Wesermündung noch 28.000 Tonnen Glasaal gezählt. (1998 noch 2 Tonnen, seit 2000 ist er dort weggeblieben)
Dann müßte man die letzten Blankaale, die noch durchkommen, auch abziehen lassen und nicht noch im Wattenmeer rausfangen... 
Machen wir uns nichts vor, es geht in dieser Gesellschaft um Geld,  - leider nur noch!
Daher wird der Aal nicht zu retten sein, denn auf seinen Standard will ja auch keiner verzichten - Das müßte man wohl oder übel, wenn die Flüsse wieder durchgängig gemacht würden bzw. wer gibt die Milliarden für ordentliche Fischpassagen? usw.usw.usf.
Wo will man da wohl anfangen?
In ein paar Jahren wird es auch keine Äschen und Bachforellen mehr geben und so manche anderen Arten werden unsere Kinder und Enkel nur noch aus Aufzeichnungen und Büchern kennen.
Dafür werden wohl Fische gezüchtet , damit die armen Kormorane nicht verhungern...|supergri


----------



## paling (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> @jimiG
> 
> Genau,meine Meinung.
> 
> ...


----------



## paling (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



paling schrieb:


> allrounder13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @jimiG
> ...


----------



## Nightboy222 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Werden Aale selbst gezüchtet?? Ist das überhaupt möglich, die kommen doch alle aus dieser Sargossa See?? oder bin ich da falsch infomiert??


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Nein Aale werden nicht gezüchtet, das ist nicht möglich ! ! !


----------



## drilli (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Rechnet mal aus wieviel Glasaale 1 Tonne sind und wieviel Tonnen davon gefangen werden. (Hab gelesen, dass 1t Glasaal = 3 Mio Stück sind. Und dass in den 90er Jahren ca. 20000 bis 25000t Aal pro Jahr gefangen wurden - allerdings weiß ich nicht welcher Anteil davon Glasaale sind.) 

Gleiches gilt auch für den Thunfisch. Und bei beiden Arten Arten wundere ich mich immer wieder wie es sein kann, dass immer weniger und immer schwieriger gefangen wird und die Supermarktpreise dennoch stabil bleiben. Die Dose Thunfisch für 60 Cent lässt natürlich auch niemanden davor zurück schrecken welchen zu kaufen. Ich frag mich ja selbst ob das bei den Preisen wirklich so schlimm sein kann.

Und wenn man den Markt weiter arbeiten lässt wird irgendwann der Preis so schnell und drastisch ansteigen, dass es eine Delikatesse wird wie Trüffel oder Kaviar. Das wiederum wird dafür sorgen, dass es bei Fischern sehr begehrt wird und damit auch der letzte Rest noch weggefischt wird.

Also gibt es nur eine Antwort: Fangverbot!


Aber ich denke diese Argumentation trifft für die meisten Meeresfischarten zu. Süßwasserfischarten werden ja glücklicher Weise in der Regel gezüchtet - allerdings auch mit den bekannten negativen Aspekten.


----------



## drilli (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Aso zur Aalzucht: Aale können gezüchtet werden aber die Befruchtung ist nur wild möglich. Zur Zucht werden also auch Glasaale genutzt. Und zwar ca. 5% des Glasaalfanges, Tendenz sinkend. Ein Kilogramm Glasaal bringt ca. 600€.

Dazu ein sehr interessanter Link: http://www.euronatur.org/uploads/media/info_aal_2005.pdf


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



drilli schrieb:


> Aso zur Aalzucht: Aale können gezüchtet werden aber die Befruchtung ist nur wild möglich.


 


#c Wat ????

Züchten ist möglich, aber nur Wild??? #c|kopfkrat

Dat wäre ja dann kein Züchten oder..... 


Also nochmal, AAL ZÜCHTEN GEHT NICHT ! ! !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Die Aufzucht von Wildfängen ist sicher möglich und wird praktiziert, die Vermehrung in Gefangenschaft gehaltener Aale jedoch nicht!


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Was ist bitte eine Vermehrung ??? Sowas nennt man "Zucht" ! ! ! Ein Huntehalter ist ja kein Züchter sondern ein ... Naaa??? HUNDEHALTER ! ! ! Ein Hundehalter, der Nachzuchten aufzieht und verkauft, ist ein "ZÜCHTER"


NOCHMAL: DIe Zucht von Aalen ist bis DATO nicht möglich ! ! !


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Man versucht schon seit Jahren Aale im Reagenzglas zu Züchten, nur das Problem ist, auch wenn sie schlüpfen, weiß man nicht was sie Fressen, daher sterben die Aale immer alle.Etwas was man noch nicht weiß brauchen die Jungen zu Fressen...!! 

Das ist wie mit unseren Wattis, wer die Züchten kann ......der ist von Heute auf Morgen Millionär....!!

Tja es gibt sachen die wir nicht Züchten können, und dazu gehört der Aal !!

Glasaale werden bei uns groß gezogen, da sie den Übergang von Jung zum Glasaal geschafft haben !!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@Toxic ;+;+;+
Soll ich meinen post wiederholen damit du den begreifst, oder willst du von mir den Begriff Vermehrung erklärt haben oder lieber über die Hundezucht philosophieren???
Wildfänge werden AUFGEZOGEN, können aber nicht in Gefangenschaft VERMEHRT werden! Comprende??


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ach Du Scheixxe, über das Wort ZUCHT oder auch AUFZUCHT kann man sich ja Streiten wie man will...Will Ich aber nicht. (punkt) Da Ich denke das meine Stellung "in diesem Thema "ZUCHT" klar ist)... Unter ZUCHT (und darum geht´s mir grad) versteht man "die kontrollierte Fortpflanzung" ....


Und das auch bei Hunden mein bester


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ach was, mach Sachen!
Mit Vermehrung scheinst du aber nicht allzuviel am Hut zu haben:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

OMG, Du hast (hoffe Ich) schon ne Ahnung was gemeint ist , oder??? Versteh jetzt nich wat Du hier rumreitest uff ne Sache ne 0 damit zu tun hat ... Aber lass gut sein ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Die Sache hier breitreiten ist ja wohl grad deine Aufgabe. Ich hatte blos kurz und knapp Fakten treffend zusammengefasst, und wollte eigentlich keine diffuse Diskussion über die Unterschiede Vermehrung/Zucht/Hundehalter usw lostreten!
Im übrigen, ich persönlich vermehre mich meist völlig wahllos-affektiv mit pathologischen Zügen in Anbahnung und Ausführung und wäre demzufolge für eine selektive Zucht völlig ungeeignet#h


----------



## moerty (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

kurz und knapp:

Ich mach mit!!!!!!!!!

Sollte ich dennoch mal einen Aal ungewollt fangen, werd ich ihn wieder reinsetzen!

Ich habe fertig!#6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hier mal die Aufklärung von Zucht und Aufzucht !

Zucht ist vom Befruchten (Ablaichen) bis .....
Aufzucht ist von Glaßaal (Fang an Küste) bis....


----------



## drilli (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Oh man.

Ich möchte mich hiermit offiziell für meine unglückliche und unüberlegte Wortwahl entschuldigen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ihr vielleicht versteht was ich meine. Aber in Zukunft werde ich selbstverständlich einen Duden zum antworten hier im Forum benutzen.


Und was diesen Beitrag hier betrifft:

Dieser Text wurde nach neuen, alten und eigenen Rechtschreib- und Gramatikregeln erstellt. Des weiteren bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich aus einem Rand-Dialekt-Raum entstamme und die Deutsche Sparache erst bei meinem Studium erlernen durfte.

"Wu de Hosen Husen und de Hasen Hosen sei..." (eigentlich was fürs Dialekträtsel)


Nix für ungut aber ich meinte natürlich, dass wild gefangene Glasaale sozusagen groß gezogen werden. Aber die komplette Zucht von Befruchtung bis zum Erwachsenen-Stadium ist zur Zeit (noch) nicht möglich!


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ich mache mit, meine Kumpels leider nicht (mit den bekannten Argumenten das es auch andere Gefährdungsursachen gibt).

Sollte demnächst das Fischereigesetz in NdS geändert werden (habe im Ministerium nachgefragt, es kommt bald was) werde ich auch für ein noch höheres Mass und Fangbeschränkung im Verein kämpfen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

In der Landwirtschaft (zu dessen ministerialen Zuständigkeiten ja auch die Fischerei zählt) unterscheidet man in:
Zuchtbetriebe: Vermehrung von Nutztieren;
und
Mastbetriebe: Durch Zufütterung werden aus kleinen Nutztieren große bzw. schlachtreife Tiere gemacht

Aale mästen ist kein Problem und wird in vielen Farmen gemacht.
Aale vermehren funktioniert ebenfalls bereits künstlich.
Was invitro nicht funktioniert ist der Übergang, wenn die geschlüpften Aallarven anfangen Nahrung aufzunehmen... 




Das Gezeter über die Berufsfischer, Wasserkraftanlagen und Co kann ich indes bald nicht mehr hören. Wenn man konsequent was für den Aal tun will, gehört ein freiwilliges Fangverbot ganz sicher dazu.
Eine bedrohte Art ist eine bedrohte Art - da gehört jedes Individuum dazu.


----------



## Squirrelina (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> @jimiG
> 
> Genau,meine Meinung.
> 
> ...


 

das zeigt doch schon wieviel ahnung ihr von dem fischt habt....und dann aber gleich aufschreien der fang muss verboten werden!!!!|kopfkrat
und dann???wie gehts weiter!!!???|uhoh:

@kaulbarschspezi:

in geschlossenen gewässern wo der aal nur besetzt wird ist ein fanglimit in meinen augen quatsch-denn ob der fisch dort nun 3 oder 4wochen früher raus gefangen ist oder nicht ist doch egal....

an gewässern wo er natürlich aufsteigt elbe weser usw da gehören fanglimits hin und zwar sehr strikte!!!


----------



## Fiskepudding (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hab gerade Gestern vom Kurs Leiter der Sportfischereischein Prüfung gehört, der Rekord liegt bei 5 Tagen eine WeidenBlattLarve am Leben zu erhalten , die brauchen aber 3 Jahre bis sie zu einem Glasaal werden. Die Informationen sind nur weitergegeben und nicht recherchiert.

Gruß
Andi


:vikjaa ich hab den Schein )


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> in geschlossenen gewässern wo der aal nur besetzt wird ist ein fanglimit in meinen augen quatsch-denn ob der fisch dort nun 3 oder 4wochen früher raus gefangen ist oder nicht ist doch egal....


Man könnte ja auch über Projekte nachdenken, die Blankaale aus geschlossenen Gewässern (wie Baggerseen u.ä.) abzufischen und sie beispielsweise in Rhein, Elbe, Weser, Main, etc. (nach Mögichkeit unterhalb der Kraftwerke) wieder auszusetzen. 

Sowas ist in Fachkreisen in der tat schon in der Diskussion. Fände ich persönlich sehr sinnvoll, da man mit relativ geringem Aufwand an größere Mengen wirklich großer Laichfische käme.


----------



## Squirrelina (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch über Projekte nachdenken, die Blankaale aus geschlossenen Gewässern (wie Baggerseen u.ä.) abzufischen und sie beispielsweise in Rhein, Elbe, Weser, Main, etc. (nach Mögichkeit unterhalb der Kraftwerke) wieder auszusetzen.
> 
> Sowas ist in Fachkreisen in der tat schon in der Diskussion. Fände ich persönlich sehr sinnvoll, da man mit relativ geringem Aufwand an größere Mengen wirklich großer Laichfische käme.


 

ich denke dort wäre der aufwand immer noch zu groß!!!
dann sollten die aale direkt in farmen wie es jetzt gemacht wird großgefüttert werden und dann zum laichen in die fließgewässer zur wanderung freigelassen werden...
das problem ist ja aber bereiten wir an den küsten hier in deutschland immer mehr aale aufs laichen vor die dann es auch schaffen sich fortzupflanzen-haben wir davon ja nix-denn umso mehr fischen die glasaalfischer weg!!!!!dort muss als erstes angegriffen werden das dies gestoppt wird und dann kann man hier weiter machen-denn nur in der reihenfolge bringt es erfolg für alle-andersrum nur für die glasaalfischer!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Wenn man Aale z.B. aus Baggerseen abfischt und sie in Fließgewässer setzt,damit sie der Fortplanzung nachgehen können,sollte man diese zuerst mal aus den Warmwassermasten
Deutscher Kraftwerke und Asiatischen Reisfeldern nehmen.
Denn dort haben diese Fische genauso wenig zu suchen wie in abgeschlossenen Baggerseen.Warum sollen denn immer Angler,die natürlich Ehrenamtliche Aufgabe übernehmen,welche eigentlich der Gesetzgeber/Staat zu verantworten hat!
Jeder Einzelne sollte natürlich für sich selbst entscheiden,diese bedrohte Fischart
in Zukunft zu schonen.Diese kleine Hilfe wird den Gesamtbestand sicher nicht
retten,dafür gibt es einfach zuviele andere Negativfaktoren,für die Angler nicht verantwortlich sind.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nightboy222 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ihr redet ja alle darüber rettet den Aal und sowas, aber warum sollten wir kleinen Angler aufhören Aale zu fangen??Die fangen die in großen Mengen, aber bei unshab ich irgendwie nicht das Gefühl das der ausstirbt!! So gut wie an jedem Gewässer beim Nachtangeln fängt man nen Aal! Ich finde wenn die Tonnen von Aal fangen, dann soll ich doch nicht rücksicht auf meinen einen Gefangenen Aal nehmen oder??Ich tu wenigstens was dafür das ich Fisch essen kann!! Oder nicht??
Die anderen gehen zum Markt und kaufen sich Aal !! Die sollten Rücksicht nehmen und mal auf den guten Aal verzichten !! Also ich setzte sie immer wieder zurück, da ich keinen Räucherofen habe, aber hätte ich einen, würde ich sie mit nehmen!


----------



## hans albers (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

moin

alles eine frage der verhältnismässigkeit...

muss man als angler bei jedem ansitz seine
gewünschte anzahl an aal fangen und mitnehmen,
oder kann man auch mal sich mit weniger zufrieden geben,
und auch mal  zurücksetzen(wenn möglich),
gerade der aal ist ja sehr hart im nehmen..
oder den ansitz beenden.

ich habe mir persönlich schon länger ein fanglimit
gesetzt, allerdings habe ich auch keine räuchertonne
oder ne bucklige verwandschaft, 
im übrigen esse ich aal sowieso 
nur zwei-dreimal im jahr.

@nightboy..
wer daran schuld hat ,
darum geht es schon lange nicht mehr...

wenn keiner etwas tut ,passiert auch nix, so einfach ist das
(und sei es noch so "klein" im bezug auf das problem)

greetz
lars


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

3 Sachen können wir sinnvoll machen :
selber keine aale mitnehmen
andere dazu bringen auf Räucheraal zu verzichten
mehr über die negativen Folgen von Wasserkraft bekanntmachen (im Bekanntenkreis) .

Wobei die Idee mit den Baggerseen als Laichfischbecken nicht schlecht ist, im Amiland werden zum Teil Lachse per Boot an Wanderhindernissen vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Ich tu wenigstens was dafür das ich Fisch essen kann!! Oder nicht??
> Die anderen gehen zum Markt und kaufen sich Aal !! Die sollten Rücksicht nehmen und mal auf den guten Aal verzichten !!


naja, die Anderen machen (tun) ja auch was dafür, oder meinst du die bekommen Ihr Geld geschenkt?




Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Also ich setzte sie immer wieder zurück, da ich keinen Räucherofen habe, aber hätte ich einen, würde ich sie mit nehmen!


So´n Aal kann man auch braten, in Aspik legen usw.|rolleyes

wenn ich meine Aale zurücksetzen bzw. umsetzen würde, holt sie sich der Fischer,Nachbar oder Cormoran, sprich ein Anderer. Das würde glaub ich nichts bringen.
Ein Fangverbot würde auch nichts bringen, nur denen die sich nicht dran halten.

MfG Algon


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum sollen denn immer Angler,die natürlich Ehrenamtliche Aufgabe übernehmen,welche eigentlich der Gesetzgeber/Staat zu verantworten hat!


Ganz Deiner Meinung!
Aber im Rahmen des Aal-LIFE-Projekts wird sich diesbezüglich sicher noch so einiges tun.


----------



## JimiG (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> das zeigt doch schon wieviel ahnung ihr von dem fischt habt....und dann aber gleich aufschreien der fang muss verboten werden!!!!|kopfkrat
> und dann???wie gehts weiter!!!???|uhoh:
> 
> @kaulbarschspezi:
> ...




@squirrelina

Dazu  habe ich jetzt aber folgendes zu sagen:
1. Wen meinst du denn mit Ihr, Du hast dir ja meine Postings dazu scheinbar überhaupt nicht durchgelesen. 
2. Wer schreit hier auf? da hilft wieder mal Postings durchlesen.
3. Wenn ein absolutes Fangverbot ausgesprochen wird dann kann man somit erstmal die noch bestehenden Bestände halten.
Dein Frage wie es weitergeht ist doch wohl ganz einfach zu beantworten. Weiter forschen, ob es nicht doch gelingt diese Fische zu züchten. begleitend dazu Fischtreppen an Kraftwerken bauen und Aale als Besatz aus abgeschlossenen Gewässern entnehmen um die Bestände zu stützen. Dann wird man sehen, ob sich die Bestände wieder erhohlen.
4. Was hat eine Fangbegrenzung damit zu tun, ob ein Fisch 3 oder 4 Wochen eher rausgezogen wird?|bigeyes
5. Es gibt schon für DAV Mitglieder Fangbegrenzungen für Aal.

Also bitte damit kannste jetzt anfangen was du willst. Ich habe jetz schon 3 mal hier geschrieben was ich davon halte und ich wiederhole mich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerne.


----------



## Squirrelina (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



JimiG schrieb:


> @squirrelina
> 
> Dazu habe ich jetzt aber folgendes zu sagen:
> 1. Wen meinst du denn mit Ihr, Du hast dir ja meine Postings dazu scheinbar überhaupt nicht durchgelesen.
> ...


 

es geht da drum wenn in einem geschlossenen gewässer eine fangbegrenzung von drei aalen pro abend besteht gehen die leute eben 2jahre lang angeln um die 1000besetzten fische zu fangen....als wenn sie ohne begrenzung jeden abend mehr als drei entnehmen würden und somit die aale nach einem jahr raus gefangen werden!!!von daher ist es egal ob begrenzung oder nicht in geschlossenen gewässern!!!

aale aus geschlossenen gewässern entnehmen udn den bestand stützen???wie sind die aale wohl da rein gekommen???

und zumal du mit meinem post oben überhaupt nicht angesprochen warst!!!

fangbegrenzung gibts nicht nur für dav mitglieder-ich bin nirgends mitglied darf trotzdem nur 3aale pro tag in dr müritz fangen!!!!!|uhoh:das hat doch nix mit dem dav zu tun#d

und zu den fischtreppen an kraftwerken die gebaut werden sollen kann ich nur sagen erst gar keine kraftwerke bauen denn muss man auch keine fischtreppen errichten!!


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> kann ich nur sagen erst gar keine kraftwerke bauen denn muss man auch keine fischtreppen errichten!!


siiiicheeer, der Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose und nicht aus dem Kraftwerk.  |rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## JimiG (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@squirrelina

Leider verstehst du nicht, was ich meinte.

Also nichts für ungut und noch Petri Heil.#h


----------



## Squirrelina (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> siiiicheeer, der Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose und nicht aus dem Kraftwerk. |rolleyes
> 
> MfG Algon


 
der strom kann an so vielen stellen erzeugt und gewonnen werden da ist ein wasserkraftwerk die schlechteste quelle!!!!!


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nein Aale werden nicht gezüchtet, das ist nicht möglich ! ! !


 
jain, das Züchten ist schon möglich, nur die Vermehrung nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> der strom kann an so vielen stellen erzeugt und gewonnen werden da ist ein wasserkraftwerk die schlechteste quelle!!!!!


 
Das sagst du als Angler. Was wäre denn besser. Sag jetzt nicht Solar.

MfG Algon


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht Solar.


 


Warum  nicht , Ick werf noch dei Windkrafträder mit rein #6


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Warum nicht , Ick werf noch dei Windkrafträder mit rein #6


genau, die dann in irgendwelchen Vogelrouten stehen.

MfG Algon


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ah jetzt geht´s los .... Wir können auch alle im dunkeln sitzen und am Laptop auf nichtAntworten im AB warten ... 



Ohne Srom is halt Scheixxe ne ???? Aber iwo muss er ja herkommen ... Hilft ja alles nichts ....


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ah jetzt geht´s los .... Wir können auch alle im dunkeln sitzen und am Laptop auf nichtAntworten im AB warten ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne Srom is halt Scheixxe ne ???? Aber iwo muss er ja herkommen ... Hilft ja alles nichts ....


 
genau das meine ich 


Algon schrieb:


> siiiicheeer, der Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose und nicht aus dem Kraftwerk. |rolleyes
> 
> MfG Algon


es hat eben auch alles seine Nachteile.

MfG Algon


----------



## Squirrelina (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Das sagst du als Angler. Was wäre denn besser. Sag jetzt nicht Solar.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

windparks oder auf freien flächen wo eh nix los ist wie in der sahara eben solar wo ist das problem????

vogelrouten:ja ne  is klar...die routen kennt man aber überall wo man fern ab der routen windparks bauen will ziehen auf einmal wieder vögel lang sagt der nabu oder wer auch immer!!!

du musst mal sehen was am meisten schaden anrichtet!!!und dann abwegen....und da ist wasserkraft bisher die am wenigsten effektivste quelle!!

@kaulbarschspezi

solltest du noch einmal lui zu mir sagen werde ich die sache melden.....denn der ist am arbeiten und nicht hier-wie sollte er auch wenn er gesperrt ist!!!!!

sage ja auch nicht olga zu dir!!!!!!
also erst überlegen dann schreiben!


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Kaulbarschspezi, sag mal haste eigendlich keine anderen Probleme, als hinter dem Namen den "LUI" zu suchen... Tztztz wat soll einem dazu noch einfallen ....


----------



## Squirrelina (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Lui, meld doch was Du willst... :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

in moment schreibe ich selber also finde dich damit ab.....
schreibe lieber sinnvolle beiträge hier als ständig das selbe an blödsinn zu labern und zu zitieren!


zu der sache mit dem strom:

kernkraftwerke geben massig energie-von daher wohl das beste um energie zu gewinnen allerdings muss man noch viel tun um den abfall vernünftig zu sichern und für die menschheit ungefährlich zu machen!


----------



## JimiG (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Äh, was ? Kernkraft? 
Dann schau dir mal die CO² Bilanz davon an und sage mir mal wie du die Strahlung ungefährlich machen willst. 
Ach übrigens ging es hier nicht um Energie#q#q, sondern um die Frage ob hier jemand freiwillig auf den Fang von Aalen verzichtet und obs was bringt. 

Also bitte zum Thema zurückkommen.#h


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir ein persönliches Jahreslimit von 10 Aalen gesetzt. Dann ist konsequent Stopp!!
Ich gehe dann zwar immer noch mit Köfi (10 -15cm) auf Zander, aber falls ein Aal beißt kann man ihn meistens sauber zurücksetzen.
Erwiesen ist, dass Kraftwerke und Glasaalfänger den Aal ausrotten werden. In Norwegen und Schweden ist auch ein komplettes Aalfangverbot in Kraft getreten.
Die EU muss unbedingt ein Glasaalfangverbot aussprechen.
Peinlich finde ich hier im Board die unverbesserlichen Aaljäger, die mit 15 und mehr Aalen *pro Nacht* auch noch herumprahlen. Denen ist alles sch...egal.
Das erinnert mich so an die dämlichen Bisonjäger in Nordamerika, die auch noch den allerletzten Büffel abgeknallt haben.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## sc00b (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir ein persönliches Jahreslimit von 10 Aalen gesetzt. Dann ist konsequent Stopp!!
> Ich gehe dann zwar immer noch mit Köfi (10 -15cm) auf Zander, aber falls ein Aal beißt kann man ihn meistens sauber zurücksetzen.
> ...




|good:

wenns bei mir mal so wäre 10Aale in einer Sasion.

ich höre bei 5 auf und die werden lecker gebraten 1x pro jahr reicht mir Aal.

Gibs auch noch leckeren anderen Fisch!


----------



## Hemmingway60 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Bei uns ist der Aal noch in guter population vorhanden! wir haben vom VDSF landesverband Besatsaale bekommen die wir in geschlossene Gewässer eigesetzt haben Zweks Arterhaltung! Aber ich bin der meinung bevor ein Fangverbot öffentlich ausgesprochen wird sollten wir unseren Gegnern den Wind aus den segeln nehmen und Freiwillig drauf verzichten ,aber ich bin auch der meinung diese entscheidung dann Publick zu machen! gruß Günni


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> ich habe mir ein persönliches Jahreslimit von 10 Aalen gesetzt. Dann ist konsequent Stopp!!
> Ich gehe dann zwar immer noch mit Köfi (10 -15cm) auf Zander, aber falls ein Aal beißt kann man ihn meistens sauber zurücksetzen.


du willst damit sagen, das wenn du nach deinen 10 Aalen einen z.B. 90cm Aal wieder zurück setzt? Weil viel kleiner werden die auf Köfi nicht sein.
Respekt, wenn es so ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> du willst damit sagen, das wenn du nach deinen 10 Aalen einen z.B. 90cm Aal wieder zurück setzt? Weil viel kleiner werden die auf Köfi nicht sein.
> Respekt, wenn es so ist.
> 
> MfG Algon


Also ich angel meist mit Köfi auf Aal und meine Breitköpfe sind im Durchschnitt um die 65cm! Releasen wäre in aller Regel kein Problem!


----------



## Hemmingway60 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das, was ich meine. Wie kann denn ernsthaft im geschlossenen Gewässer von Arterhaltung gesprochen werden? Jedes Kilo Aal, was darin landet ist genauso nutzlos für die Arterhaltung, wie jene, die als Glasaale verkauft werden...


Willst du damit sagen lieber soll derAAl für die Angelfischerei aussterben! Ich unterstelle dir das du weißt was ein kilo fangreifer satzaal kostet und ich glaube das kein verein Aale besetzt wenn sie den Mitgliedern nicht irgendwann zu gute kommt!


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also ich angel meist mit Köfi auf Aal und meine Breitköpfe sind im Durchschnitt um die 65cm! Releasen wäre in aller Regel kein Problem!


mit 10-15cm Köfis?

MfG Algon


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> mit 10-15cm Köfis?
> 
> MfG Algon


Aber sicher doch!!


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

bei uns haste nur größere Aale, wenn überhaubt, auf so große Köfi.
15cm???

MfG Algon


----------



## keilerkopf (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Zuerst:
Ich finde die Idee gut!
Dann:
Wieso keine freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung für uns Sportangler? Täte dem Image unseres Hobbies gut, wenn so etwas zu lesen wäre. Würden dann quasi mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und zeigen, daß es dem Angler nicht nur um die Pfanne geht, sondern um den Naturschutz.


----------



## paling (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

das ist auch der Hintergedanke hier in Holland,leider will das in paar Holzköppe nicht rein#q#q#q


----------



## Nightboy222 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, die Anderen machen (tun) ja auch was dafür, oder meinst du die bekommen Ihr Geld geschenkt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann man ihn auch lecker braten??|kopfkrat
Ich hab den mal versucht zu braten, aber der Geruch war so eckelhaft das ich aufgehört habe^^
Tell me more about the Aalbraterei!! 
Please !!
Vieleicht fang ich dann doch an Aale mit zu nehmen haha !!
Wie gesagt rettet die Aale ;-) haha


----------



## WaveLord (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich angel jetzt seit ungefähr 16 Jahren und hab noch nie gezielt auf Aal gefischt.. Hab die höchstens mal als Beifang beim Wels fischen..

Muss ganz erlich sagen das ich den dann zurück setze wenn nicht grad jemand in der Nähe ist und den haben will. Kann die eh nicht verwerten..
Wenn ich sehe was sich so manch andere Angler an Aal einpacken wenns mal gut läuft kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln..und ich red jetzt nicht von 2 oder 3 Stück..:r

Ich finde ja das man das Fanglimit von Aal auf 2 pro Tag setzen könnte..

Und jetzt soll mir bitte keiner sagen das man ja heutzutage eh nicht viel mehr fängt.. Hab schon Leute gesehen die nen ganzen Eimer voll hatten und trotzdem noch weiter gefischt haben.. Am besten sind aber noch die Angler die krampfhaft überlegen wie sie den gerade gefangenen und knapp untermaßigen Aal doch noch mitnehmen können...:e

Ich denk mal das liegt an dem Wert den der Aal heutztage als Speisefisch hat..


----------



## neele (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Solange vor den Küsten tonnenweise Glasaale gefangen werden, macht ein Angelverbot für Aale in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Eine Angelverbot für Aale würde das Aussterben wenn überhaupt doch nur verzögern, nicht jedoch verhindern.
Falls der Wahnsinn mit der Glasaalfängerei beendet werden sollte, wäre ich und sicher auch viele andere Angler gern bereit, für einige Jahre auf das Aalangeln zu verzichten und dann und nur dann würde eine solche Maßnahme auch einen Sinn machen.

Leider glaube ich nicht daran, dass man den Glasaalfängern diese ihre Tätigkeit jemals verbieten wird / verbieten kann ( vergleichbar mit dem Walfangverbot ). Die hören erst dann auf, wenn nichts mehr ankommt und sich das Geschäft dadurch nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Nightboy222 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Was kostet das kilo heute eigendlich??


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@Nightboy,Immer noch so ca.30€ geräuchert!
Aber ich weiß nicht,warum dies für die aktuelle Diskussion von Belang sein soll?
Ich denke allerdings,dies soll nur provokativ gemeint sein!Dir scheint die Ernsthaftigkeit
des Themas jedenfalls völlig abzugehen.
Manchmal ist es einfach besser nichts zu einem Thema zu sagen,wenn man denn nichts zu sagen hat!

Taxidermist


----------



## Nightboy222 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Nightboy,Immer noch so ca.30€ geräuchert!
> Aber ich weiß nicht,warum dies für die aktuelle Diskussion von Belang sein soll?
> Ich denke allerdings,dies soll nur provokativ gemeint sein!Dir scheint die Ernsthaftigkeit
> des Themas jedenfalls völlig abzugehen.
> ...


1. Ich habs nicht gewusst und wollte mein Interresse befriedigen!
2.Sehr wohl ist es von Belangen, solang der Aal so wertvoll ist bleibt das ganze auch so;-)!Wenn der pro Kilo nur noch 2 euro kosten würde, dann lohnt es sich garnicht mehr den abzufischen!! Jaja, das geht nicht ich weiß!
3. Nein, es war nicht provokativ gemeint;-) und mir ist die Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Themas sehr wohl bewusst, aber egal was wir hier diskutieren, bringen tut es dem Tier nichts!! Also kann man auch ein bischen humor in die Sache reinbringen, oder nicht!!
4. Ja, manchmal ist es echt besser nichts zu sagen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat;-)Denn wie du jetzt sicher herausgefunden hast waren alle deine Punkte falsch
Aber nicht schlimm man lernt sich ja kennen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hier mal ein Aspekt, den ich irgendwo in einem anderen Aal-Trööt aufgeschnappt habe, den ich aber nicht mehr wiederfinde. 
Ist also nicht meine Idee.



Ein Teil der gefangenen Glasaale wandern nicht in Gläser, sondern in Aufzuchtstationen wo sie zu Besatz- und Speisezwecken hochgezüchtet werden. 

Mit einer Fangbegrenzung oder gar - verbot würde sicher die Nachfrage nach Besatzaalen stark nachlassen. 
Dadurch werden aber sicher nicht weniger Glaasaale gefangen, sondern es wandern halt mehr in die Gläser.


Ich bin nicht sicher, ob sich das wirklich positiv auf den Bestand auswirkt. Ich bin aber sicher das ein Fangverbot für Aal durch Angler sich nicht spürbar auf den Bestand auswirkt.

So bleibt die Frage offen, ob die moralische Unterstützung durch ein Fangverbot nicht kontraproduktiv wäre.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Moin Leute,

erstmal möchte ich Sten v.H. recht geben 10-15 cm Köfi ist für einen 65er Breitkopf überhaupt kein Problem. Meistens hakt er weit vorne und kann gut zurückgesetzt werden.
Algon, ich habe noch nie einen 90 cm Aal gefangen. 
Mein Größter war so ca. 80 cm und das auf Wurm.
Selbstverständlich setze ich *jeden* Aal, nach meinem zehnten, zurück. Das hat bei mir etwas mit Selbstdisziplin und weil ich das Thema verstanden habe zu tun.
Es sind in Übrigen immer die Typen, die sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben, die alles versauen und vernichten. 
Der Gedanke: "Nach mir die Sintflut!" überwiegt leider oft auch in Anglerkreisen. Das sind keine Einzelfälle.
*Normalerweise sollte man diese Unbelehrbaren mal mit einen Aal mitschwimmen lassen um zu sehen was dieses Tier für eine Leistung bringt.* |licht

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Sneep (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Aspekt, den ich irgendwo in einem anderen Aal-Trööt aufgeschnappt habe, den ich aber nicht mehr wiederfinde.
> Ist also nicht meine Idee.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Die Masse der gefangenen Glasaale geht in die Aalmästereien nach Asien. 
In der Regel landen nur tote Glasaale im Glas. 
Lebende Exemplare bringen ein vielfaches an Erlös.

In Frankreich werden die Glasaale mit schnellen Booten und Außennetzen vor den Flussmündungen gefangen. 

Wenn man als Fischer viele Aale fangen will, muss man möglichst viel Wasser durchsieben. 
Das wird erreicht, in dem man sehr schnell fährt. 
Das hat aber zur Folge, dass viele Glasaale im Netz zerdrückt werden und tot angelandet werden. 

Diese kann der Fischer nur zu einem Bruchteil des Preises für lebende Ware verkaufen.

Der eigentliche Skandal ist aber: 
Tote Tiere rechnen nicht auf seine Fangquote an!:r

Mein Vorschlag zum Schutz der Aale wäre:

-Die deutsche Fischerei bietet an, den Aalfang einzustellen, unter der Voraussetzung, dass der Export von Glasaal untersagt wird. 

-Gefangene Glasaale dürfen nur als Besatz verkauft werden. 

-Der Besatz von Gewässern ohne Abwandermöglichkeit wird untersagt.

Die in Brüssel vorgelegten deutschen Aalmanagementpläne sehen als ganz entscheidende Maßnahme den verstärkten Besatz vor. 

Woher sollen aber die Besatztiere für solch ein gewaltiges Vorhaben kommen?

Ein Rückgang der Nachfrage bei Besatzaalen ist keinesfalls zu befürchten, das Gegenteil wird eintreten.

Bei 100% Zuschuss zum Aalbesatz in den ausgewiesenen Vorranggewässern wird es trotz eines Entnahmeverbotes zu gesteigertem Besatz kommen.

Wir *müssen* z.B. im deutschen Rheinabschnitt besetzen.

Da wir die von der EU geforderten Abwanderquoten, weder im Rhein, noch im Maassystem erreichen, brauchen wir den Besatz als Ausgleich dafür. 

Machen wir das nicht, ist das Thema durch und die EU macht das entsprechende Gewässer dicht!

mfG

snEEp


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich setze ich *jeden* Aal, nach meinem zehnten, zurück. Das hat bei mir etwas mit Selbstdisziplin und weil ich das Thema verstanden habe zu tun.


Ok, wenn es denn so ist. Dafür setze ich *JEDEN* Brachsen wieder rein, soviel Disziplin habe ich dann auch. |rolleyes
Und, sorry, aber den Köderfisch finde ich trotzdem zu groß.|bigeyes
Jetzt warte ich nur noch bis einer mit C&R anfängt.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Algon, ich glaube Du hast da einen Gedankenfehler 'drin.
Ich will mit den Köderfischen *Zander* fangen und fische nach meinem zehnten Aal nicht mehr mit Wurm. 
Die Köfi's sollen dann auch groß sein, damit *keine Aale* beissen und wenn doch setze ich sie zurück.|thinkerg:|thinkerg:|thinkerg: #6

Ps.: Wenn das mit den Brassen ernst gemeint ist, tue ich das mal als Unfug ab, ok!?
Übrigens kann man Brassen sehr gut verwerten (wenn man denn Ahnung hat!).

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Die Köfi's sollen dann auch groß sein, damit *keine Aale* beissen und wenn doch setze ich sie zurück.|thinkerg:|thinkerg:|thinkerg: #6


 
achsooo. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Student (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich setze ich *jeden* Aal, nach meinem zehnten, zurück. Das hat bei mir etwas mit Selbstdisziplin und weil ich das Thema verstanden habe zu tun.



Ich habe dieses Jahr nach dem 2. Aal die Angelei mit Wurm am Abend komplett eingestellt.

Wenn jeder Angler "nur" 10 Aale entnimmt (so viele hab ich die letzten 4 Jahre nicht entnommen), ändert das nichts daran, dass die Bestände zu Grunde gehen. Selbst bei 2 Aalen ist es mitunter schon zu viel, so dass letztlich nur ein europaweites Aal-Fangverbot für Angler und Fischer zum Erfolg führen könnte. Aber auch das bringt nichts, wenn immer mehr Wasserkraftwerke gebaut werden, welche die Flüsse unpassierbar machen...


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Student schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr nach dem 2. Aal die Angelei mit Wurm am Abend komplett eingestellt.


nunja, das liegt aber auch daran das Aal nicht zu Deinen Zielfischen gehört. Wegen mir könnte man z.B. das Zanderangeln verbieten, ist keiner von meinen Zielfischen.
Ich angele hier nur von Land, 10 bis 20 Aale, und muß dafür >120€ im Jahr bezahlen, ohne Aal würde ich das Geld nicht mehr investieren.


MfG Algon


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Algon, tut mir leid, aber Deine Einstellung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Der Verweis auf Deinen "popeligen" Jahresbeitrag ist hier wohl auch etwas fehl am Platz! Denk mal lieber noch mal nach, bevor Du weiter an dieser Diskussion teilnimmst. Oder meinst Du wir sind alle Schwarzangler und zahlen keine Beiträge?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hab mal ein bisschen off topic entfernt.

Übrigens werden die Aale nicht gerettet, indem Ihr Euch hier gegenseitig Vorwürfe macht. Also bitte keine weiteren persönlichen Anfeindungen mehr.


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du wir sind alle Schwarzangler und zahlen keine Beiträge?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|bigeyes


|kopfkrat nöö, aber nur weil Ihr/Du anscheinend andere Zielfische habt, könnt ihr leicht reden. Wie gesagt, möchte Deine Meinung hören wenn es um ein Zanderfangverbot geht. Bei uns gibt es z.B. kaum noch Zander. Und >120€ sind für mich nicht popelig.

MfG Algon


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Gebont, Ralle! Ich werde sachlich bleiben. Manchmal muss ich dann was 'raushauen#c.... aber Du hast ja recht.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> |kopfkrat nöö, aber nur weil Ihr/Du anscheinend andere Zielfische habt, könnt ihr leicht reden. Wie gesagt, möchte Deine Meinung hören wenn es um ein Zanderfangverbot geht. Bei uns gibt es z.B. kaum noch Zander. Und >120€ sind für mich nicht popelig.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Wie wäre es denn wenn Du Dir langsam nen anderen Zielfisch ausguckst? Hab auch sehr gern auf Aal geangelt, dieses Jahr einen einzigen entnommen, und seit dem nicht mehr auf Aal gefischt. Das Thema Aal angeln ist bei mir durch. 

Wenn es irgendwann keinen Aal mehr geben sollte, wirst/musst Du Dir nen anderen Zielfisch ausgucken, oder eben das Hobby Angeln an den Nageln hängen. Hilft ja alles nichts,ne.


----------



## Nightboy222 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> |kopfkrat nöö, aber nur weil Ihr/Du anscheinend andere Zielfische habt, könnt ihr leicht reden. Wie gesagt, möchte Deine Meinung hören wenn es um ein Zanderfangverbot geht. Bei uns gibt es z.B. kaum noch Zander. Und >120€ sind für mich nicht popelig.
> 
> MfG Algon


:m Ich stimm dir voll zu!!
Wir zahln dafür!!


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn Du Dir langsam nen anderen Zielfisch ausguckst?


da ich kein Boot habe, und nur von Land aus angeln kann, wäre mein nächster Zielfisch dann der Brachsen.|rolleyes (für >120€)
Bei uns sind z.B. Hecht, Barsch u. Zander sehr stark zurückgegangen, ich behaubte sogar mehr als der Aal.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



			
				Algon;2688482
Bei uns sind z.B. Hecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Unterschied zum Aal = ein paar Jahre Schonung und alles ist wieder besser, beim Aal sind es wohl eher 50-100 Jahre für eine Verbesserung.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Animiert lieber Eure Vereine, Glasaale zu Besatzzwecken zu kaufen!

Das ist allemale besser, als wenn sie teuer als Delikatesse irgendwo auf der Welt landen!

Und einige der dann besetzten Glasaale könnten es wirklich schaffen, ihre weite Wanderung zu bewältigen, um sich zu reproduzieren!

Der Glasaalfang sollte NUR noch für Besatzmaßnahmen erlaubt sein - aber das wird vermutlich leider nicht klappen, weil der asiatische Markt zu lukrativ ist!

Ob nun die Angler weiterhin auf Aal gehen, oder nicht, dass macht nach meiner Meinung keinen erheblichen Unterschied für unsere Gesamtpopulation!

Trotzdem steht es natürlich jedem frei, sich selbst zu beschränken!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Eine Verwarnung und jede Menge gelöschte Beiträge #d

Ich hab was anderes zu tun, als hier hinter Euch aufzuräumen.

Jedes weitere Off Topic wird verwarnt.


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ob nun die Angler weiterhin auf Aal gehen, oder nicht, dass macht nach meiner Meinung keinen erheblichen Unterschied für unsere Gesamtpopulation!


nehmen wir mal an, ein Aalangelverbot für uns Angler, würde den Aalbestand erhöhen. Würde das nicht von anderer Stelle sofort wieder ausgenutzt bzw. abgefischt werden?

MfG Algon


----------



## emsopa (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal an, ein Aalangelverbot für uns Angler, würde den Aalbestand erhöhen. Würde das nicht von anderer Stelle sofort wieder ausgenutzt bzw. abgefischt werden?
> 
> MfG Algon



mit sicherheit würden die berufs- und speziell die nebenerwerbsfischer das ausnutzen.

ist aber hier nicht der einzige tröt, in dem man sich um die aale sorgen macht.
wer lust kann ja hier mal lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154978
leider gehen da die meinungen gewaltig auseinander.


----------



## JimiG (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Naja man könnte ja dann überlegen ein freiwilligen verzicht auf einen Aalfang von uns Anglern öffentlich zu machen. Dann wären die anderen (Fischer ob Glassaal oder nicht) in Zugzwang und wenns öffentlich genug ist auch unsere Politiker. Vielleich würde es auch helfen wenn sich Angler oder Anglerverbände mehrerer Länder zusammentun. Die Aufmerksamkeit wär viel größer.


mfG Dirk


----------



## Algon (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es doch nur drum ein bißchen Maß halten und die Gier nicht siegen zu lassen.


aber leider ist es nicht nur bei den Aalen so. Wenn ich bei uns so manche "Rentner (mit Boot)" sehe, bekomme ich auch das kalte Grausen. Und die sind täglich draußen. Untermaßige Fische heißen dann mal schnell "Brataal" oder "Bratbarsch" usw.. 
Das Problem ist doch das sich viele "Angler" einen Dreck um Mindestmaß und Fangmenge kümmern. Und wenn es ein Fangverbot gibt, fangen diese "Angler" dann eben noch mehr Aal. Deshalb könnt Ihr/Wir soviel Aal zurücksetzen wie Ihr/Wir wollen. Es wird *immer* Einen geben der diesen Aal fängt und isst.

MfG Algon


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



JimiG schrieb:


> Naja man könnte ja dann überlegen ein freiwilligen verzicht auf einen Aalfang von uns Anglern öffentlich zu machen. Dann wären die anderen (Fischer ob Glassaal oder nicht) in Zugzwang und wenns öffentlich genug ist auch unsere Politiker. ...


  ja, das wäre auch meiner Meinung nach am effektivsten. Mglw. eine Art digitaler Unterschriftensammlung. Wenn man das ganze noch mit Unterstützung einiger Zeitschriften oder Verbände der Öffentlichkeit ins Auge rückt, besteht durchaus die Chance, auch damit wahrgenommen zu werden.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und - Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern durch Angler - hilft dem Bestand jedenfalls nicht. Und erzeugt auch kein Umdenken, da ja hier immer schön das Argument vorgeschoben werden kann, dass die eh nicht abwandern (können). Aber auch diese Aale fehlen letztlich in der Rechnung.


 
Ist es unmöglich, das sich die Aale in Seen vermehren??
Zumindest in ungestörten Gewässer??
Ich weiß das die alle in die Sargossa See wandern frage trotzdem mal!

Julian


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Ist es unmöglich, das sich die Aale in Seen vermehren??
> Zumindest in ungestörten Gewässer??
> Ich weiß das die alle in die Sargossa See wandern frage trotzdem mal!



lies Dir das mal durch!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Aal

Gruß Marco


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ähem, ja. Unmöglich.


 
hat man von den Streifenbarschen auch gesagt.
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das das nicht möglich ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## mike_w (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Naja, die Aalbesatzverkäufer mahnen nicht ohne Grund, dass starke Fangeinschränkungen dem Aalbestand insgesamt eher schaden könnten.
Wenn keine Entnahme mehr möglich ist, wird auch kein Verein und Fischer besetzen. 
Ohne Besatz verlieren die Aalaufzuchtstationen ihre Bedeutung und damit die Aufzucht von Glasaalen. 
Da aber in der Natur der alllergrößte Teil der Glasaale eh nicht erwachsen wird, in der Aufzucht aber der größte Teil durchkommt, ist nicht sicher, ob dem Aal durch Fangstopps wirklich geholfen wird.

Ideal wäre ein Fangstopp und zusätzlich Besatzmaßnahmen in geeigneten Gewässer.

Wenn ich überlege, dass z.B. vom Ruhrverband eine Vorschrift zum Besatz von Aalen besteht (Stand vor einigen Jahren) und die Ruhr eine Aneinanderreihung von Staustufen mit Wasserkraftanlagen ist, wird mir ganz schummrig. 
Dasselbe gilt wahrscheinlich auch für die Mosel, Lahn usw., wo Aale besetzt werden, die irgendwann entweder gefressen (ob Mensch oder Raubfisch) oder zerhäckselt werden.

Zusätzlich die zahllosen Aale im Donauraum und Baggerseen.


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Auf Wikepedia habe ich mich auch erkundigt;-)
Das wusste ich,jedoch alles vorher schon.
Es könnte ja möglich sein, dass sich Aale die in eingezäunten Gewässern leben und ungestört sind,auch dort fortpflanzen?? 
Ich kenne ein Gewässer, das rundrum von Fischen nicht zu verlassen ist.
Und Jahre lang habe ich dort immer wieder Aale gefangen ??(schonend zurück gesetzt)
Und ich weiß das dort keine Besatzmaßnahmen ergriffen wurden!
Vieleicht pflanzen sie sich ja in heimischen Gewässern fort, wenn sie merken das der Weg nach Hause unmöglich ist und sie komplett in Frieden leben!
Ich könnte es mir gut vorstellen, da ich in diesem Gewässer eine kleine Fangstatistik noch im Kopf habe!!(Ich fahre zu diesem Gewässer höchstens 1 mal im Monat)
2007 waren es in der Saison : 6 Aale, 3 Hechte, 1 Zander, dutzende Barsche(32-35cm)(hab ich glaub ich sogar noch nen Pic irgendwo ich reiche es nach)
und natürlich jede Menge Brassen, da sie irgendwie immer an der gleichen Stelle sitzen !
2008 war ich nicht so viel Angeln, 3 Aale, und einen großen Karpfen der c.a 32Pfund hatte.
2009 habe ich wieder richtig lust zum Angeln bekommen und bis jetzt in diesem Jahr 7 Aale,jede Menge Minihechte leider keinen kapitalen:-(,dafür einen wunderschönen kleinen Kampfwaller der mir sehr viel Spaß bescherte. und zu guter letzt gestern noch einen 32cm Barsch der mehr Theater machte, als jeder Aal;-) 
Ich wollte euch damit nur zeigen !! Bei mir sind die Aale noch da!!!
Und werden auch nicht weniger! Vieleicht ist es ja doch möglich, dass sie sich mittlerweile auch hier fortpflanzen.
Ich setzte in diesem Gewässer jeden Fisch wieder zurück, außer die gierigen Barsche^^ die gibs da eh genug
Julian


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein Gewässer, das rundrum von Fischen nicht zu verlassen ist.


Aale gehen aber auch über Land, und das über lange Strecken.


MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Auf Wikepedia habe ich mich auch erkundigt;-)
> Das wusste ich,jedoch alles vorher schon.
> Es könnte ja möglich sein, dass sich Aale die in eingezäunten Gewässern leben und ungestört sind,auch dort fortpflanzen?? *NEIN!!! s.u.*
> Ich kenne ein Gewässer, das rundrum von Fischen nicht zu verlassen ist.
> ...


 

Also, nochmal gaaanz langsam für Dich:

Aale pflanzen sich NUR (!!!) in der Sargassosee fort - das ist in der Nähe der Bahamas und es gibt def. keinen Platz in Deutschland, der vergleichbare Bedingungen aufweist, so dass eine natürliche Fortpflanzung der Aale hier möglich sein könnte!

Trotz Millionenteurer Versuche ist es auch noch nicht gelungen, Aale in Gefangenschaft zur Fortpflanzung zu bringen - man hat schon so ziemlich alles versucht, um die Bedingungen der Sagassosee zu simulieren und / oder die Fische mit Hormonen etc. irgendwie zur Paarung zu bringen!

Der Erste, der es schafft, Aale in Gefangenschaft zu züchten, der wird Milliardär, weil er u.a. den asiatischen Markt bedienen könnte und dadurch im Geld schwimmen würde!

Bisher kann man nur Glaasale in den Flußmündungen bei ihrer Wiederkehr fangen und in Aufzuchtstationen "mästen" und zu Besatz- oder Verkaufsfischen hochpäppeln!

Also - vergiß´ den Gedanken, das Aale sich hierzulande vermehren können - ES GEHT LEIDER NICHT!

So, nun hast auch Du das Wissen, dass eigentlich jeder Angler haben sollte!

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hallo Nightboy222,

Eigentlich werden alle geeigneten Gewässer von Aalen selbstbesetzt. Sie können im feuchten Gras relativ lange Strecken über Land "wandern". In meinem ursprünglichen Heimatgewässer haben Aale an einer Staustufe trotz Fischtreppe häufig lieber den Umweg über Land genommen (wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass sie die Staustufe überwinden wollten und nicht nur spazieren waren).
Sicher gibt es in der Nähe deines abgeschlossenen Gewässers irgendwelche Bäche oder Ähnliches, aus denen die Aale abgewandert sein könnten.
Der Lebenszyklus eines Aal ist so spezialisiert, dass laut einhelliger Meinung eine "spontane" Entscheidung zur Fortpflanzung im Gartenteich mit 99,99%iger Sicherheit auszuschliessen ist. Gerade deswegen haben es die professionellen Glasaalfänger ja auch relativ einfach: Zur richtigen Zeit mit dem richtigen Gerät am richtigen Ort und annähernd alle einwandernden Glasaale sind weggefischt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> So, nun hast auch Du das Wissen, dass eigentlich jeder Angler haben sollte!
> 
> *grins*
> 
> Ernie


 
Ernie,
Ich wusste das doch schon;-) les bitte nochmal genau durch, ich sage zum Anfang das ich mich schon erkundigt hab!
Ich kann mir nur nicht eklären, warum der Bestand in manchen Gewässern noch so top ist!
Julian


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Aale gehen aber auch über Land, und das über lange Strecken.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


Das weiß ich auch;-) jedoch ist das Gewässer Tiefer als das Land! Es sind rundrum Pfeiler errichtet die c.a 1 meter sind!
Sofern Aale nicht 1 Meter springen können ist es unmöglich für sie das Gewässer zu verlassen!!
Und der Fluss der am nähsten ist, ist der Randkanal worüber sie in den Rhein gelangen sollten !! nur wie sie diesen Weg packen sollten ist für mich unbegreiflich, aber wohlmöglich!!


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Ernie,
> Ich wusste das doch schon;-) les bitte nochmal genau durch, ich sage zum Anfang das ich mich schon erkundigt hab!
> Ich kann mir nur nicht eklären, warum der Bestand in manchen Gewässern noch so top ist!
> Julian


 
1.Das Du trotz "besseren" Wissens noch ernsthaft die These aufgestellt hast, Aale könnten sich u.U. auch bei uns vermehren (s.o.) besagt das Gegenteil (nämlich, dass Du offenbar doch noch nicht alles wirklich wußtest).

2. Wurde hier schon richtig geschrieben, dass Aale bei feuchtem Wetter auch gut & gerne mal über Land gehen.

3. Haben früher oft die Angler an einem geschlossenen Gewässer mal "auf eigene Faust" ein Eimerchen mit Glasaalen in ihr Angelgewässer geschüttet, ohne das dies als offizieller Besatz irgendwo vermerkt worden wäre.
Damals konnte man so ein Eimerchen noch bezahlen und ich weiß, dass es vielerorts so gemacht wurde, um den Aal als Angelfisch für die nä. Jahre zu haben!

Manchmal gab´ es vom Fischzüchter eine Menge Glasaale auch quasi als "Bonus" dazu, wenn man genügend sonstige Besatzfische bei ihm gekauft hatte - und wer sagt dazu schon nein?

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Nightboy222 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch;-) jedoch ist das Gewässer Tiefer als das Land! Es sind rundrum Pfeiler errichtet die c.a 1 meter sind!
> Sofern Aale nicht 1 Meter springen können ist es unmöglich für sie das Gewässer zu verlassen!!


Wat is´n dat fürn See?|kopfkrat 
Ist evtl. auch der Grund, für den Guten Aalbestand.
Aale, die über Land, in den See wandern können ihn nicht mehr verlassen. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Möglich ist es schon das, dass Gewässer früher einmal besetzt wurde !!
 Dadurch das das Gewässer unbekannt ist und ich dort noch nie einen Angler gesehn habe besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit.
In der Kindheit waren wir jeden Tag dort und haben nie eine Menschenseele gesehn.
Vieleicht wurde dieser See mal besetzt und dann einfach vergessen ?? liegt auch im Wald nicht gerade einfach zu finden !
Naja aufjedenfall wenn die Aale ausgestorben sind, weiß ich ja wo ich hingehe 
Julian


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ich denke, damit sollte die Thematik ausreichend abgearbeitet sein und wir können uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen.

Können wir Angler etwas dazu beitragen, den Aal zu retten?

meine Meinung dazu kann man im Posting #102 lesen: Ein Aufruf von Anglern, die freiwillig auf die Entnahme von Aalen verzichten.

Um auszuloten, wieviele Sportsfreunde sich zu so einem Verzicht durchringen könnten, wäre vielleicht erst einmal eine Umfrage hier im Anglerboard hilfreich. 
Anschließend kann man die Verbände und Printmedien anschreiben und auf die Aktion aufmerksam machen und ggf. das Thema an die Politik herantragen.

die Idee von Mike_w:
"Ideal wäre ein Fangstopp und zusätzlich Besatzmaßnahmen in geeigneten Gewässer." als praktische Forderung gefällt mir ebenfalls.

Gruss Marco


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

......


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn alle Angler Europas verzichten.
> 
> Meint hier einer ernsthaft das dadurch das Glassalfangen aufhört???
> 
> ...


 
#6 DANKE

MfG Algon


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

......


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@ gründler: Schreibtischschützer braucht hier keiner.

Deine Einwände bezüglich Besatz und Fangverbot sehe ich ähnlich. Tatsächlich müssten Besatzmassnahmen von zentraler Stelle gelenkt (und bezahlt) werden und mit geeigneten Partnern wie Vereinen und Verbänden durchgeführt werden.

Verbot und freiwilliger Verzicht sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen!

Ich halte es für utopisch, dass ein Verbot für Angler positive Auswirkungen hat. Angler sehen sich zurecht benachteiligt gegenüber gewerblichen Fischern. 
Die jetzige Situation ist ja häufig so: Die vereine besetzen und der gewerbsfischer entnimmt im grossen Stil (z.B.Aalschocker http://www.lms-online.de/pforum/showthread.php?id=289).

Wenn die Geschichte über Gesetze geregelt wird, kann es nur ein Ergebnis geben. Für angler verboten/ Gewerbe erlaubt. und dann wirds richtig zappenduster.

wir können allerhöchstens die Öffentlichkeit auf das Problem aufmerksam machen und selber Verzicht üben oder doch wenigstens Maß halten.

Marco


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Also ich finde man müsste es erstmal Popullär machen!! 
Also die meisten Menschen wissen nicht mal das der Aal bedroht ist!
Wenn die Sache in den Medien seine Runden macht, dann sprechen die Menschen es auch in der Politik an!
Und dann könnte es eventuell eine Besserung geben.
Vieleicht wird es ja mal im Europäischen Parlament besprochen bezüglich der Glasaale.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Immer dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken #d.
> 
> Mal ne Alternativvariante:
> 
> ...


 
Am Rhein in NRW haben wir bereits eine solche Beschränkung auf 3 Aale pro Angeltag, die ich gut & ausreichend finde!

...aber keiner stoppt oder reglementiert die Glasaalfischerrei mal entsprechend - deswegen wird auch die Beschränkung NUR der Angler nicht viel nützen!


ernie


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Kann man nicht mal eine Umfragefunktion hier einbauen ?
...damit man mal erfährt der bei einen freiwilligen Schutz mitmachen würde.

Mal ein Vorschlag zum Schutz: es dürfen nur noch Aale auf Gewässerstrecken gefangen werde, wo definitiv besetzt wird mit Fanglimit und hohen Mindestmaß(das so rechnet als ob es nur die Besatzaale im Gewässer gäbe) .
Wo kein Besatz reinkommt =automatisches Fangverbot.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

......


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hallo,

ich verstehe voll und ganz was du meinst, ich sehe das genauso. Der Hinweis auf meinen Jahresbeitrag bezieht sich nicht auf das Geld ansich. Nur gehe ich davon aus, das für dieses Geld, Fische eingesetzt werden, so sollte es zumindest sein. Wenn ich kein Aal mehr fangen darf, kaufe ich mir keine Karte mehr. Dadurch ist weniger Geld für den Besatz da usw. usw..... 
Eine Abstimmung halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. 
Denn, was sagen und auch danach handeln sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe. 
Ein Anfang wäre, erstmal die bestehenden Regeln durchzusetzen, die da wären:
Fangmenge, Midestgröße, Schwarzangler, Aalschnüre, Stell bzw. Aalreusen usw.

Außerdem regelt sich das selbst. 
Wenn man 5 mal Schneider war geht man eh nicht mehr los.

MfG Algon


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@Kaulbarschspezi: DANKE!

@all: kein Verbot, höchstens FREIWILLIGER Verzicht und sinnvoller (nachhaltiger) Besatz

Räusper!!!





> Außerdem regelt sich das selbst.
> Wenn man 5 mal Schneider war geht man eh nicht mehr los.


Räusper!!!

Eine Abstimmung und eine Umfrage sind nicht dasselbe und die Teilnahme ist (falls es denn jemals zu einer kommen sollte) ebenfalls FREIWILLIG!

Ich denke, wir sind hier in einigen Bereichen der Diskussion schon zu recht sinnvollen Ideen/Vorschlägen gekommen. 
Wir könnten es einfach dabei bewenden lassen, oder schauen sich daraus was weiterführendes ergeben könnte.


Gruss Marco


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Finde ich diskutabel .


aber nur wenn man täglich losgeht bzw. sehr oft.
Bei uns z.B. ist das Aalangeln sehr Wetterabhängig. 
Oft sind es nicht mehr als 10 Tage im Jahr. Und nein, es werden keine 30 Aale. Aber wie gesagt, man sollte erstmal versuchen die bestehenden Regeln durchzusetzen bevor man mehr fordert.^^

MfG Algon


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

.......


----------



## Algon (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> und selbst wenn wir mit Vorbild vorran gehen,werden andere sich freuen und weiter machen.
> Traurig aber wahr.


das stimmt, leider.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass maßhalten eigentlich immer angebracht ist, sehe ich die ganze Aaldiskussion etwas anders.

Für den Rückgang des Aals ist nun mal die Glasaalfischerei und die Kraftwerke hauptverantwortlich. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab. 
Beides wird ganz sicher nicht durch Gesetze verhindert werden. Da geht es um sehr viel Geld und blauäugig ist jener der da glaubt, das eine möglicherweise aussterbende Tierart ( die weder einen Niedlichkeitspreis gewinnen kann, noch einen hohen Kuschelfaktor hat ) da drüber steht. Ja, wenn es süße kleine Robbenbabys wären, könnte das vielleicht anders aussehen, ist aber nicht.
Ergo wird der Glasaalfang weitergehen, bis er unwirtschaftlich geworden ist. Kraftwerke werden laufen, solange wir Strom benötigen. 
Der Aal hat mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Arxxkarte. 

Dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob sich nun die Angler noch ihren Teil davon holen oder nicht. Moralische Unterstützung für den Aalschutz ist auch vergossene Milch, denn - wie gesagt - das Unterfangen ist aussichtslos.
Entweder der Aal bleibt auch mit einer ganz geringen Individuenzahl oder in geografisch begrenzten Zonen als Art erhalten, oder er wird aussterben. Punkt.

Hart, aber realistisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Zitat Ralle:

Entweder der Aal bleibt auch mit einer ganz geringen Individuenzahl oder in geografisch begrenzten Zonen als Art erhalten, oder er wird aussterben. Punkt.

Ich denke,letzters wird der Fall sein,da zur natürlichen Vermehrung einer Art,immer eine
bestimmte Mindestmenge an Individuen vorhanden sein muss,um diese zu erhalten.
Wenns zu wenige sind,werden die sich schlichtweg,in den Tiefen der Sargassosee,
nicht mehr finden!
Ich sehe nicht die geringste Chance,dass der Untergang des Aals aufzuhalten ist,daher
kann ich die Ignoranz so einiger fast verstehen,denn warum sollen wiedermal Angler mit
gutem Beispiel voran gehen und die letzten Aale ein paar reichen Feinschmeckern überlassen.
Für den Aal ist fünf nach zwölf!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja, Algon, wie man in diesem Thread auf herbstaal schön sehen kann,...


 
ich bin von mir ausgegangen. Und da waren es dieses Jahr nur 6 Aale.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> denn in meinem Hinterkopf waren entsprechende Postings in Threads, wie dem oben angeführten.


es ist so wie ich geschrieben habe. Das Aalangeln von Land aus, habe kein Boot, ist bei uns sehr Wetterabhänging, es muß anlandiger Wind sein. Da es nur wenige Tage im Jahr sind wo ein solcher Wind ist, ist die Ausbeute dementsprechen gering. Ich wollte, auch in den gelöschten Beiträgen, nur deutlich machen, das ich mir bei einen Aalangelverbot keinen Angelschein mehr kaufen werde. Wofür?

MfG Algon


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@Algon,Also anscheinend fischst du ja ausschließlich auf Aal und da hätte ich mir bei den von dir geschilderten Bedingungen,schon längst keinen Schein mehr geholt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Algon,Also anscheinend fischst du ja ausschließlich auf Aal und da hätte ich mir bei den von dir geschilderten Bedingungen,schon längst keinen Schein mehr geholt!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Im Heimatgewässer ja, oder mal mit nem Boot vom Kumpel mit.
naja, man hängt halt an seinem Hobby. 
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber so wenig wie Du angesichts Deiner Fangmenge ein Fleischmacher bist, ....


 
naja, das war dieses Jahr gesundheitsbedingt. Sonst sind es 10-20 Aale im Jahr.

MfG Algon


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Du könntest damit auf dem richtigen argumentativen Weg sein,denn Vögel orientieren sich in erster Linie am Erdmagnetismus und dannach am Himmelsbild und Landmarken,lezteres wird allerdings für Aale nicht in Frage kommen.
Ebenso wie Vögel,meine ich gehört zu haben,orientieren sich die Aale auch am Erdmagnetfeld!
Aber zu bedenken gebe ich,dass sich z.B. Portugisische Aale mit denen aus dem Rhein
am Laichplatz vermischen werden und welche genetische Wanderinformation geht dann ans Ei?
In dem Fall geht es dann wirklich nach Veruhrsacherprizip,also wer den Aal
nicht wandern lässt,ist Schuld an seiner Ausrottung.
Andere Wanderfische wie Lachse, tun dies nach Wasserchemismus,aber die waren ja zumindest in der Jugend schon in "Ihrem" Flußsystem.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@Kaulbarsch,


Ich zitiere mal:
1) "Erfahrene Vögel passten die Rute an den neuen Ausgangsort an."

Vögel fliegen öffter,Aale nur einmal!

3) "Erst‐Zieher scheinen ein angeborenes Wissen über Richtung und Distanz zu haben."

Wie schon geagt Aale sind immer "Erstzieher"

4) "Wenn die Vögel geeignete Überwinterungs‐gebiete erreicht haben, könne sie spezifische Information über das Gebiet erlernen."

Na klar,die wollen ja auch noch mal wiederkommen.

Die einzigeGemeinsamkeit bezüglich des Zugverhaltens,von Vögeln und Aalen,ist die
von beiden benutzte Orientierung am Erdmagnetfeld.
Eine Weitergabe von Heimreiseinfos an die lieben Kleinen,ist insofern nicht von Nöten da
die Larven,etwa drei Jahre durch Meeresströmungen verdrifftet werden!
Aktiv schwimmen werden die wahrscheinlich nur bei Eintritt ins Süßwasser,bis dahin,so glaube ich jedenfalls,ist es eben von besagten Meeresströmungen abhängig,
wo sie zum Schluß landen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

@Kaulbarsch,Leider muss das Hundi raus,ich werde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch darauf antworten,sorry!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vögel fliegen öffter,Aale nur einmal!


 
ja, mit "Cormoran Air" 


MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Interessante Diskussion mittlerweile. 
Zugegeben kann ich da nur mit laienhaft selbstrausgefummelten Argumenten aufwarten, die eher der Logik entspringen als dass sie auf wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen beruhen. Wobei ich letzteren in solchen Dingen grundsätzlich eher skeptisch gegenüberstehe. 

Packen wir´s an.

Die Aallarven sind kaum fähig, weite Strecken aus eigener Kraft zu schwimmen. Ergo müssen sie die Hilfe der Meeresströmung annehmen. Das bedeutet allerdings nur einen sehr geringen Einfluß darauf, an welchem Küstenstreifen sie genau landen. 
Ich wage auch zu bezweifeln, dass die Jungaale allesamt als Glasaal direkt von der Küste in die Flüsse wandern. Denn auch vor der Küste fängt man Aale in allen Größen. Es ist also nicht auszuschließen, dass Aale unterschiedlich lange im Meer verweilen, evtl. sogar weit vor der Laichreife dorthin zurück, oder gar hin- und herwandern. Auch das weite Verbreitungsgebiet des Aals scheint mir die These, dass sie genau in den Fluß der Elterntiere zurückkehren, nicht zu untermauern. 
Hier scheint mir eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie sich ganz simpel nach einem Süßwassereintrag orientieren. Welcher Fluß das ist, dürfte dabei erst mal wurscht sein. 
By the way fällt mir auch auf, dass niemand genau sagen kann, wieviele Aale überhaupt in die Flüsse aufsteigen und wieviele sich vielleicht nur im Meer aufhalten. Bleibt die Frage ob der Aufstieg ins Süßwasser ein wie auch immer programmiertes " Muß " ist, oder reiner Opportunismus. Im letzteren Fall ist eine wie auch immer verankerte Information über den Rückweg von Fluß zu Meer sowieso Schall und Rauch.

Der Weg zurück.

Zurück ist´s eigentlich auch ganz einfach. Als Aal schwimmt man einfach nur stromab und gelangt irgendwann automatisch ins Meer. Dort sagt die Strömung, vielleicht auch der Salzgehalt oder der Erdmagnetismus oder der Mond, wohin die Reise gehen muß. 


Ergo, wenn der Aufstieg ins Süßwasser zufallsgeneriert ist, was für mich am wahrscheinlichsten ist, gibt es keine Gewässerspezifischen Informationen über den Rückweg.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hier mal eine Grafische Darstellung der Aalwanderung:http://www.vierhoch.de/image_gal_ill/aalkarte1.jpg
Rot die Laichfische
Blau die Larven
Wobei festzustellen ist,dass die laichbereiten Fische,rechts der Azoren schwimmen(Azoren nicht eingezeichnet,ist aber so),die Larven aber links davon,oben rum also!Die erwachsenen Fische schwimmen also zunächst mal ein gutes Stück an der Afrikanischen Küste runter,wobei die vorherschende Passatwindrichtung/Strömung sicher Wegweisend ist.
Die Larven vertrauen auf den Golfstrom,um an Europäische Küsten zu gelangen.
Wobei in den Küstengewässern verbleibende Aale auschließlich Mänchen sein sollen,die
Weibchen aber zur Geschlechtsreife auf das Süsswasser angewiesen sind!
Auch im Süsswasser gibt es natürlich Männer,wobei je höher die Bestände im Süsswasser
sind es ab einer bestimmten Dichte nur nöch Männer auftreten.(Leuchtet mir auch nicht ein,hab ich aber so gelesen).
Alles in allem glaube ich,dass wir diese fast mystischen Fische ausgerottet bekommen,bevor wir sie kennen.

Zitat Ralle:Ergo, wenn der Aufstieg ins Süßwasser zufallsgeneriert ist, was für mich am wahrscheinlichsten ist, gibt es keine Gewässerspezifischen Informationen über den Rückweg. 

So sehe ich das auch!

Zusatz:Im übrigen,mischen die Amerikanischen Aale auch noch Multi-Kultimäßig
im Sargassobecken mit und ich bin überzeugt,dass auch reinerbige Amerikaner
unsere flüsse erreichen können!


Taxidermist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Ich habe schon vor einigen Jahren einige Entscheidungsträger im Verein darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Aal bei uns (südlich der Europäischen Hauptwasserscheide) vollkommen fehl am Platze ist und man sich durchaus überlegen könnte, ob man noch weiter auf Besatz setzt.

Im Rahmen diverser Wiedereinbürgerungsprogramme wäre auch schon Ersatz in Sicht, und das beinahe kostenneutral: die Rutte.
Ebenfalls wohlschmeckend, habe ich mir sagen lassen. Außerdem anglerisch mal etwas neues (altes) und deswegen auch sehr interessant. Nur leider sind bei uns die Herren mit den grau-melierten Schläfen in der Mehrzahl...

und da hagelte es Kritik: so einen schlimmen Laichräuber wollen wir nicht, es hat doch schon Aal gegeben, seit man denken kann und so weiter und so fort.
Dummerweise sind genau das die Leute, denen alle Glasaalesser und Kraftwerke der Welt am allerwertesten vorbei gehen - und das in unseren eigenen Reihen. Eigentlich dramatisch, so etwas.
|bigeyes


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> I Rutte
> und da hagelte es Kritik: so einen schlimmen Laichräuber wollen wir nicht, es hat doch schon Aal gegeben, seit man denken kann und so weiter und so fort.



Dieses Argument höre ich leider auch öfter, der Aal ist keiner ?
Warum fangen die Leute auf Lachseier Salmoniden ?


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

mal ne frage, da ich dazu nichts gefunden habe (hab auch grade nicht viel zeit):

wenn vermutet wird, dass die wanderroute wenigstens teilweise vererbt wird, muss ja auch festgelegt sein, dass aale eines gebietes sich bevorzugt paaren, was ja auch schon von einigen boardis gesagt wurde.
ist dies denn belegt? dürfte ja mit heutigen mitteln möglich sein den genpool der aalbestände verschiedener regionen zu vergleichen um definitiv das "wer mit wem" klären zu können, oder?

grüße, david


----------



## bacalo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hallo,

möchte euch diesen Artikel aus meiner Heimatzeitung nicht vorenthalten:

*Fränkische Aale für den Atlantik*

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/franken/Fraenkische-Aale-fuer-den-Atlantik;art1727,5346072

Nur gemeinsam scheint´s zu gehen.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> wenn vermutet wird, dass die wanderroute wenigstens teilweise vererbt wird, muss ja auch festgelegt sein, dass aale eines gebietes sich bevorzugt paaren, was ja auch schon von einigen boardis gesagt wurde.



Danke David, das ist ein gutes Argument für die Zufälligkeitsvermutung.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Hier ist noch eine Theorie zum Aalwanderverhalten.In wie weit die ernst zu nehmen ist,
muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.Es geht dabei um den alten Plato mit seiner
Atlantis-Saga!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Atlantis als Sperrinsel
*
Der Österreicher Otto Muck schrieb 1976 in seinem Buch „Alles über Atlantis“, dass aufgrund der Isothermik rechts und links vom Atlantik während der letzten Eiszeit eine Golfstrom-Sperrinsel existiert haben muss, welche im Azoren-Gebiet gelegen haben soll. Wenn man das Azorenplateau sich etwa 3 km angehoben vorstellt, dann kommt man sogar auf eine Insel, die mit Platos Ausmaßen übereinstimmt. Auf dieser durch den Golfstrom klimatisch begünstigten Insel könnte sich eine Zivilisation durchaus entwickelt haben.
Muck erklärt auch das Geheimnis der Aalwanderungen mit der Existenz von Atlantis. Die Aale kommen in der Sargassosee zur Welt, welche westlich und südwestlich von den Azoreninseln liegen. Von ihrem Instinkt geleitet, lassen sie sich vom Golfstrom in Richtung Osten nach Westeuropa quer durch den Atlantischen Ozean treiben. Diese Reise dauert 3 Jahre. Die Überlebenden teilen sich an der Küste auf. Die männlichen Aale bleiben im Salzwasser, die Jungweibchen schwimmen in die Unterläufe der europäischen Flüsse. Diese Trennung der Geschlechter dauert ebenfalls 3 Jahre, bis sie Geschlechtsreif sind. Danach treffen sie sich wieder bei den Flussmündungen, und schwimmen zurück in die Sargassosee. Sie schwimmen in großer Tiefe, wo sie vermutlich die Unterströmung ausnutzen. Nach 140 Tagen sind sie wieder an ihrer Geburtsstätte angelangt, wo sie wiederum die Paarung vollziehen. Muck fragt sich nun mit Recht, warum die Aale zweimal eine so gefährliche Reise unternehmen, wobei sie doch in die Karibik bzw. nach Amerika schwimmen könnten, da beide wesentlich !! näher liegen. Hierauf wird meistens geantwortet, dass sich die Aale einfach dem Golfstrom anvertrauten. Aber der Golfstrom treibt sie eben weit weg nach Europa, und trägt sie auch nicht mehr zurück. Aber war das immer so?  [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Wenn Plato recht hätte, dann läge Atlantis auf dem Azorenplateau und hätte damit dem Golfstrom den Weg nach Europa abgesperrt. Dieser wäre zurück Richtung Amerika abgelenkt worden, und so hätte der Golfstrom tatsächlich einen Kreislauf ausgeführt, dem sich die Aale sicher anvertrauen könnten. Die Aale wären also von ihrem Laichplatz in der Sargassosee vom Golfstrom in die nahe gelegenen Küsten von Atlantis getragen worden, wobei die Weibchen wieder in die Flüsse geschwommen wären, um dort geschlechtsreif zu werden, während die Männchen draußen im Meer auf sie gewartet hätten. Dann hätte sie der Golfstrom gemeinsam zu ihrem Geburtsort zurückgetragen, der jetzt wiederum zu ihrem Laichplatz wird.

Gefunden habe ich diese etwas krude Idee auf dieser Seite:

http://www.rene-finn.de/Referate/lageatlantis.html

Taxidermist




[/FONT]


----------



## Algon (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Aber, es weiß doch jeder, das Atlantis in der Pegasus Galaxie liegt.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## JimiG (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



paling schrieb:


> Hallo alle Freunde des Fischfanges,was haltet Ihr von einem freiwilligen Verzicht des Aalangelns,da es eigentlich fast schon zu spät ist um diesen wunderbaren und schmackhaften Fisch noch zu retten.(Ursache dafür sind nicht wir Angler sondern hauptsächlich die Glasaalfischer an den Küsten des Atlantiks)Ich wohne in Holland und bei uns ist es seit Januar verboten Aale zu entnehmen,selbst die Berufsfischer haben von Oktober-Dezember Fangverbot.Rettet den Aal,ich hoffe das die deutschen Verbände und die Regierung endlich Druck bei der EU machen sonst kennen meine Urenkel den Aal nur noch von Büchern und Filmen



Also was hat das hier alles noch mit der Frage am Anfang zu tun. |bigeyesStammtischphilosophierereien bringen uns hier nicht weiter.#q


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Na dann kannst du uns sicher weiter bringen,dann lass mal hören!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Da der Aal so abhängig vom Golfstrom ist, kann bsw. wird das zurückgehen des Aalbestandes aber auch durch die globale Erwärmung verursacht werden. In diesem Fall nützen dann auch keine Fangverbote mehr.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*

Der Golfstrom fließt in beide Richtungen. Die wärmere Oberflächenströmung nach Norden, die kalte Unterströmung nach Süden. Er würde also als Aalautobahn gut passen. 

Sollte der Golfstrom irgendwann auf Grund der Klimaveränderung zum Stillstand kommen, sind die Aale unser allerkleinstes Problem.


----------



## Algon (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aale retten !!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Golfstrom fließt in beide Richtungen. Die wärmere Oberflächenströmung nach Norden, die kalte Unterströmung nach Süden. Er würde also als Aalautobahn gut passen.


Richtig. 
Aber, seit 1957 hat sich der Golfstrom um ca 30% verlangsamt, damit bräuchte der Aal 30% länger für seine Wanderung. 
Reicht der Golfstrom mit 70% seiner Kraft den Aalen zur Wanderung? Wieviele werden das überleben?
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,387715,00.html

MfG Algon


----------

